

Terms every aspiring entrepreneur should know - haydenlee
http://haydenlee.io/terms-every-aspiring-entrepeneur-should-know

======
onion2k
The difference between incubators and accelerators - an incubator is usually
subsidised serviced office space for businesses that are just starting. It's
really just an office. There's nothing about an incubator that helps the
business grow besides the low cost.

An accelerator is a much more clearly defined programme of events and mentor-
ship with the benefits of an incubator being wholly secondary. These days
you're probably not going to get on to an accelerator unless you're already
some way along with your business (tech largely built, got some traction,
maybe revenue), and you need help taking it from something small and growing
slowly to being something that has explosive growth (10% a week is optimal).

EDIT: I'm using the typical UK definitions there. It could be different in
other places.

------
bshimmin
"We've now reached a point where its [sic] so easy to learn how to code that
people of all ages are doing it."

Oh, please.

~~~
Swizec
Coding is the easy part. Engineering is the hard part.

After all, even though 90%+ of the population can read and write, few are
writers.

~~~
ownagefool
Depends what you categorise as writing. Sure, few of us are successful authors
or journalists, but many solicitors, doctors and business people are probably
largely authors of works in their own right. It just generally doesn't pay to
be a writer for writings sake.

On the other hand very few people outwith programmers would benefit from that
level of programming ability, nevermind that many would argue very few
programmers should actually categorize themselves as engineers.

~~~
Swizec
Essentially we agree, most people should use coding as a _tool_ for their job,
few people should code _as_ their job.

------
haydenlee
I want to build this list up over time so feel free to suggest terms and
resources that I should add.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Great list Hayden, thanks.

Just had a brainstorm on others inclusions, though they may be too much.

You could add some these in the future:- convertible notes, options, employee
pools, Debt v Equity Funding, down round, acqui-hire, dead pool, IPO, Startup
Curve

~~~
rjf1331
Totally agree Jacob. Maybe even have a 201 version of the list where these
terms can be included.

------
charlie_vill
"Pro tip: since these essays are kinda long, I use the app Pocket to download
the essays and listen to them next time I'm catching the
train/bus/<em>hyperloop.</em>" <\-- you sir, are going places.

~~~
simonswords82
So if I download to Pocket does Pocket also play them back like an audiobook
type thing? I've looked at the Pocket website and it's about saving for
reading later, doesn't say anything about listening? I'd _love_ to be able to
save stuff to listen to in the car for example...

~~~
haydenlee
Hi Simon, the android app had the ability last time i checked. It uses
android's text to speech api.

~~~
simonswords82
Awesome! I'll clear through my backlog of articles to catch up on in no time!
Thanks :)

------
WesleyThurner
I did something similar on my site with a list of terms.

[http://researchtrep.com/research/trep-
terms/](http://researchtrep.com/research/trep-terms/)

------
oldmanjay
I made it to

>but of course I'd just nod in agreement so I didn't look like a noob... admit
it, we've all been there

and had to stop. That's the worst possible thing you can do! The rest of the
article could be full of amazing advice but I'll never know cause it's too
hard to read while I'm shaking my head this violently.

Ask questions!

~~~
haydenlee
That part isn't the advice. Are you encouraging people to not admit their
mistakes?

~~~
jacquesm
I think you missed an opportunity there. The advice should be 'don't do this,
it's better to admit to being a noob and asking for explanation rather than to
hold a conversation using words you don't know the meaning of lest you pass up
an opportunity to learn something.'.

There is no such thing as a stupid question.

This reminds me of a conversation I overheard long ago in public transport
where two kids were arguing (loudly) about what was the faster computer,
Okidata or Brother.

~~~
rdrey
At this point I would typically google, but let me ask: I have never heard of
Okidata or Brother. Could you explain how this thread reminded you of this
conversation and could you describe Okidata and Brother, please?

~~~
greenyoda
Okidata and Brother are two brands of printers, not computers. The point of
his story is that the kids were talking about stuff they didn't have a clue
about, which would sound stupid to anyone who did know about it. Someone would
look equally stupid throwing around business terms whose meanings they were
ignorant of.

